
Show HN: Deploy Pytorch to Core ML tutorial: live and trainable spectrograms - mlillustrated
http://www.ml-illustrated.com/2020/06/01/deploy-pytorch-model-with-coreml-convert-issues.html
======
mlillustrated
Part two of my pandemic project for deploying Pytorch to iOS via Core ML, this
tutorial consisting of a model with trainable spectrogram layers for analyzing
live audio captured via microphones. The trickiest part is the Core ML
conversion step, which is validated via unit tests as a starting point for
more complex ML-enabled iOS apps.

Any feedback on improving the tutorial and the app would be appreciated!

